# Guide to tiling costs?



## Mat23 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hola People,

Trying to get a reasonable gauge of current costs for an external patio tiling job in the Gandia/Denia/Oliva area.

Any recent pricing guidance appreciated.

Specification:
Labour only (exclude tiles, adhesive, grout)
52 meters square
External patio (cutting limited to edges)

Hasta People


----------

